# Destroyed jeans



## Shimmer (May 18, 2006)

yes no maybe?

I'm not paying 80 bucks for a pair someone else already shredded.

I do have a pair that I got off ebay for like fifteen bucks and yep. I love 'em.

I'm still not paying 80 bucks for anew pair though.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (May 22, 2006)

U should get a normal pair of jeans and use scissors and cheese graters to create the torn up look, its so much cheaper


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (May 22, 2006)

I'm glad you brought this up. My friend and I were in a store here in Tampa called Reuhl (don't know if they have them anywhere else) but they had a whole wall of ripped up paint splattered jeans for $180 and up. My boyfriend owns a paint store and his work jeans are all holey and paint splattered. My best friend was over one day when he came home and she was like holy crap, I'm giving you a pair of my jeans to take to the shop and get a distressed and paint splattered.
So we joked about buying crappy ass wranglers or some cheap pair of jeans and ripping them and throwing paint on them and selling them on ebay for mucho bucks! you know some jerkass would take the bait! hahaha!!!


----------



## Shimmer (May 22, 2006)

I have shredded a pair of my old jeans with a cheese grater etc.
I love the look but find it amazing people actually....pay....for..it. o.0

Yep, someone WOULD take the bait.


----------



## inlucesco (May 22, 2006)

I like my clothes to look new.  I guess I must be weird.


----------



## calliestar (May 25, 2006)

I think it's kind of ridiculous to pay mroe for a pair of jeans that look like they've been lived in than a nice, new pair of clean jeans.  I hate seeing groups of teenage girls wearing ratty, torn jeans that all happen to have been torn -exactly- the same because they bought them at the same place.  It's just so unnatural.  Worn out jeans are great for the beach, spending time outside, or wearing around the house, but other than that, I don't think it looks very classy.


----------



## monirock (May 25, 2006)

i thought my friends & i were the only ones, it kinda looks really sloppy to me. i lovee the way new, intact jeans look & feel.


----------



## Shimmer (May 25, 2006)

the whole torn the exact same way kills me.
I like destroyed jeans, so I destroy my own, an OLD pair, that's already ripping.
But for general wear I prefer a nice whole pair.


----------



## ms.marymac (May 27, 2006)

I am dating myself, but I remember doing this in the 80's.  We would rub the knees with sandpaper, pull at the strings a bit and wash and dry them several times to get an "authentic" look.  I won't go into the whole tie dye with bleach method, it was so foul...at least I can look back and laugh!

Edited to add this:
I just looked at the jeans on their website, and it doesn't look hard to do.  I would either lay the jeans down in the tub and splatter bleach water on them (let them sit until the spots are white)or sponge bleach water on different spots, then sandpaper them. You can prolly find numerous DYI techniques online.


----------



## Shimmer (May 27, 2006)

the bleach is too far away for me, but a wire brush and a cheese  grater and some scissors do wonders.


----------



## ToxicAllure (May 29, 2006)

I have one pair that I bought...I know...cheesy.

All my other pairs I have trashed on my own, willingly and unwillingly.

Wire brushes and sandpaper are my best friends, so are wire coat hangers and lighters and a little black tar grease.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (May 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chic 2k6* 
_U should get a normal pair of jeans and use scissors and cheese graters to create the torn up look, its so much cheaper_

 
totally agree!!!! hey i went to Rave at the local mall we have and bout a pair for 30$ yep im cheap lol


----------



## Shimmer (May 30, 2006)

Go to Ross and get a pair of levis for 9.99...then have a blast with it.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (May 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_Go to Ross and get a pair of levis for 9.99...then have a blast with it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
  Wooooh need to go to ROss 4sure, i luv ross u get great deals


----------



## Shimmer (May 31, 2006)

I got a pair of Sevens for 20bucks.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (May 31, 2006)

Gheeez now thats a bargin


----------



## Shimmer (May 31, 2006)

Indeed it is. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love them to pieces.


----------



## kimmy (May 31, 2006)

my favourite pair of jeans got a hole in them. so i bleach stained them and ripped some more holes in them and they look store bought...and the original pair of jeans was only like 10$ hahaha. fuck those 80$ torn up jeans...or sending your jeans to someone online to have THEM tear them up for 80$.


----------



## litlaur (May 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *THE ANTHEM* 
_my favourite pair of jeans got a hole in them. so i bleach stained them and ripped some more holes in them and they look store bought...and the original pair of jeans was only like 10$ hahaha. fuck those 80$ torn up jeans...or sending your jeans to someone online to have THEM tear them up for 80$._

 

I do the same thing when my jeans start to wear...just tear em up even more


----------



## Chelly (May 31, 2006)

such an abercrombie look - i bought one pair which i think was 80$ but i got it from a friend who worked there - so i paid a lot less lol. they're my fave so im glad i bought em


----------



## jglam2006 (Jun 2, 2006)

i personally like torn jeans. here in california they are sooooo  in style i think they are everywhere you are all right though they do get a little expencive but depending where you go.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 2, 2006)

I don't likebuying them torn because they're all torn in ..... exactly..........the same......place from every lot. :/


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_I don't likebuying them torn because they're all torn in ..... exactly..........the same......place from every lot. :/_

 
  haha i had to put that to the test, so i went into  my closest and pulled down all the torn jeans i have , and to my suprise!!!!!!!!!! they are all torn in the same.... place lol i never noticed that.  im really going to have to check out Ross i havnt been there in 2 years.. ususally i buy from RAVE...(every once in a while) b/c 99%  of the time i go to my sisters store and get 40% off everything i still end up spending 12$and some change for my jeans there..... but i think im digging the ROss deal better.  B/C im CHEAP LOL well when it comes to bragins who can resist???????


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 3, 2006)

yeah, I love ross.
I especially love cheap jeans from ross (you can even get the preripped levis and put your own spin on them).
What I DON'T love is how the store is constantly ripped apart and shredded and how little kids are constantly going everywhere. :/


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_yeah, I love ross.
I especially love cheap jeans from ross (you can even get the preripped levis and put your own spin on them).
What I DON'T love is how the store is constantly ripped apart and shredded and how little kids are constantly going everywhere. :/_

 
 lol there too, i guess its state wide people go into a panic when they enter Ross its like. .. Lets make a run for it  I think its the last one in my size....and throw shit everywhere lol


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jun 5, 2006)

wow i thought maybe it was only the ross here where i live that is a mess.. and you know how if you go look at shoes you have to go thru the whole department because the correct sizes are hardley ever where they are supposed to be..they are just scattered everywhere.. ? i hate that. but oh well.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 5, 2006)

yours isn't the only one. 
and it infuriates me.


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 3, 2006)

i bought a pair of abercrombie destroyed jeans for 79.50 then hollister ones for 55.00... sellin them on ebay... i hate them now!


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 3, 2006)

lol... this turned into a ross discussion... after i have my baby, its on!


----------



## aeni (Aug 20, 2006)

i hate to buy distressed jeans personally because i like the crisp, clean, new look.  but i'll buy jeans and create designs on them and then sell them  on ebay.


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 20, 2006)

:holysheep: those are HOT


----------



## Lady_MAC (Aug 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aeni* 
_i hate to buy distressed jeans personally because i like the crisp, clean, new look.  but i'll buy jeans and create designs on them and then sell them  on ebay.
_

 
Do you do customs?


----------



## aeni (Aug 20, 2006)

i love to do customs.  the gargoyle pair was a custom job for my boyfriend on a pair of his jeans.  other times i'll do whatever i want on whatever size jean, but i don't carry stock.


----------

